# Living in a place where everything can kill you



## chefcomesback (Dec 26, 2013)

In 2009 I have learned that I am highly allergic too bee stings. I got stung couple times when I was a kid, but other than little pain I didn't have any problems. The incident on 2009 was little different , I was checking the corn that I was growing in my yard and I realized I had stepped on to fire ant nest. I got stung by at least by 20-40 of them. The rest was little scary but it was an eye opener. Prior to that I had no health problems , allergies , I was 6 4" , 220 # ex pro athlete and something small as a bee could kill me. It was annoying beacuse I had a nice veggie patch with 15 different kinds of hebs , vegetables and berries on it and it was full of bees as expected. After that I have never left the house without my epi-pen
After we left US for Australia I was more concerned about bugs,spiders and snakes since everyting in this continent can kill you :curse:
We live in a very rural area and we found many red back sipders in our house , and we even found one underneath my daughters crib.
Knowing they are not as dangerous as funnel we spiders I wasn't that intimidated ..... until yesterday!!
So , we decided to go to Australian Reptile Park and we watched some live shows of people handling snakes,crocodiles spiders etc.. After the show we are talking to the spider handler we were talking about how to avoid , what to do and stuff like that. Then he mentioned that " If you are allergic to bee stings , you will have half of the time to rush to hospital compared to normal people "
:shocked3::shocked3: He also showed us how to catch a funnel web spider , how to use compression band to minimise the effects of the bite 
It is summer here and obviously spider season , the closest hospital is 40minutes away ,if my boss is around he takes me with his chopper it will probably take 15 minutes. I was kind of relieved after being here 4 years and not bitten by anything serious but my false sense of security is gone.
I love it here but I will be singing this song more often
[video=youtube;kdihHnaOQsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdihHnaOQsk[/video]


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 27, 2013)

Good thing here is that you are prepared. If you know what to do and don't panic, then you are gonna be fine in most situations. But along with spiders, snakes and other things that can kill you, you got lots of good things in Australia  

 in the city I live in, there 5 million people and God only knows how many cars. Last year 21328 died from cars accidents and 10 times more people were injured. So I guess with all that bees and spiders you are still safer in Australia then we are here with all that cars.


----------



## Geo87 (Dec 27, 2013)

Stingers.... Are you in North Queensland?

Edit: right just seen that's not a photo but a video lol... Ignore me. 

I moved to aus from nz 8 years ago and also was concerned about the deadly animals.

8 years later and after a lot of travel and rural living... Not so much anymore.. 
Done a fair bit of drunk swimming in shark/ stinger infested waters... Turned out okay 
However the cassowary is a scary bird 
One kick with its dagger like talon and you'd disembowelled ... :/. Rural north qld is scary!


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 27, 2013)

Geo87 said:


> Stingers.... Are you in North Queensland?



New South Wales.. more worried about spiders now I know I am allergic to their venom.. killed 2 redbacks at work today YAY!!!


----------



## CB1968 (Dec 27, 2013)

The NT is where it's all happening if you want nasty stuff!!, however road accidents, drug overdoses and suicides seem to make up the most common forms of non medical deaths in the NT, so i think your chances of being attacked/bitten by a nasty native creature would be best avoided through diligence and avoidance.
Good luck mate.


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 27, 2013)

CB1968 said:


> The NT is where it's all happening if you want nasty stuff!!, however road accidents, drug overdoses and suicides seem to make up the most common forms of non medical deaths in the NT, so i think your chances of being attacked/bitten by a nasty native creature would be best avoided through diligence and avoidance.
> Good luck mate.



Due to my wife's never ending quest to see Australia we will be there in 2 weeks in the middle of summer.... Beatiful timing hah 
:no:
I will need luck , thanks mate


----------



## CB1968 (Dec 27, 2013)

HaHa, dude it's honestly not that bad, you will survive..... I hope? 
It's a really cool joint, you will love it.


----------



## scotchef38 (Dec 27, 2013)

chefcomesback said:


> Due to my wife's never ending quest to see Australia we will be there in 2 weeks in the middle of summer.... Beatiful timing hah
> :no:
> I will need luck , thanks mate



Sweat will take on a new meaning for you.!


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 27, 2013)

Please take pictures on your road trip to share. Australia and New Zealand are very cool far far away places for most of us. Be careful and be prepared.


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 28, 2013)

CB1968 said:


> HaHa, dude it's honestly not that bad, you will survive..... I hope?
> It's a really cool joint, you will love it.





Mrmnms said:


> Please take pictures on your road trip to share. Australia and New Zealand are very cool far far away places for most of us. Be careful and be prepared.



I will be extra careful , maybe wear a beekeepers suit :rofl2: and take plenty pictures , if i make it back , I will post them asap


----------

